# Seeking OC/Baton/Handcuffing/DT Instructor Certs



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

I am seeking to obtain OC/Baton/Handcuffing/DT instructor certifications. I checked the MPTC site, however there doesnt appear to be anything scheduled in the near future. I am looking for someone who may be able to provide one or more of these instructor certs. Please feel free to PM me with your info or recomendations. Thanks...


----------

